# Georgia QB Jake Fromm named No. 1 sleeper pick of 2020 NFL Draft



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/247spo...Draft-sleeper-Georgia-Football-146355511/Amp/

I will be watching tonight!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 25, 2020)

somebody better kick the dog and wake him up


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/247spo...Draft-sleeper-Georgia-Football-146355511/Amp/
> 
> I will be watching tonight!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Somebody's still asleep


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 25, 2020)

I guess nobody needs a QB that can't run.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I guess nobody needs a QB that can't run.


Or throw


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2020)

Hmmm....average


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

riprap said:


> Hmmm....average


I tried to tell y'all that but nobody would believe me


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 25, 2020)

he seems like a decent fellow and i hope he gets a shot


----------



## bobocat (Apr 25, 2020)

He did pretty good throwing Fields out of Athens


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Fields will win a NC before UGA, there is no doubt about that. And the sleeper article was written by a UGA homer, go figure. I’m thinking he will get drafted, but will not be in the NFL long or if he is, nothing to amount to much; like Aaron Murray. Oh, and I watch and cheer for the Dawgs, just being a realist.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 25, 2020)

the falcons should pick him up with their 119th pick, we need a good backup for Ryan


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 25, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Fields will win a NC before UGA, there is no doubt about that.


There actually IS doubt about that. I think Clemson breaks their hearts again. It could very well be the natty game this year. WIth Tua and Burrow gone I think those 2 teams are the favorites considering the weak conferences they play in. But I think OSU lost too much on defense to compete with Clemson as well as they did this year.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> the falcons should pick him up with their 119th pick, we need a good backup for Ryan


Completely agree. That would also put a few extra butts in the seats. It would be funny if they snag Eason instead


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 25, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> the falcons should pick him up with their 119th pick, we need a good backup for Ryan


Yeah their current back up costs them too much money.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

bobocat said:


> He did pretty good throwing Fields out of Athens


And how did that work out?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Fields will win a NC before UGA, there is no doubt about that. And the sleeper article was written by a UGA homer, go figure. I’m thinking he will get drafted, but will not be in the NFL long or if he is, nothing to amount to much; like Aaron Murray. Oh, and I watch and cheer for the Dawgs, just being a realist.


Fields better hurry up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> And how did that work out?



They have the same number of NCs.  Fromm might have one if Fields wasn’t so dumb.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> They have the same number of NCs.  Fromm might have one if Fields wasn’t so dumb.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


>


Yeah exactly.  They would both have one but Fields has trouble with walking and chewing gum at the same time.


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Fromm in 6th round I say.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr Irrelevant?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Hearing Fromm carries a mean clipboard & they're expecting him to get a shot at carrying an NFL clipboard for someone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mr Irrelevant?


Is that Florida State’s new mascot?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

And to think a year ago this forum was filled with Fromm being Heisman and first rounder threads. 
In all honesty, Smart didn’t do him any favors by giving the offensive keys to Coley.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2020)

bullgator said:


> And to think a year ago this forum was filled with Fromm being Heisman and first rounder threads.
> In all honesty, Smart didn’t do him any favors by giving the offensive keys to Coley.


Nope.  Coley was as bad as Schottenheimer and I never thought I would live to see another OC that bad.  There was no reason to think Fromm wouldn’t be in the conversation this time last year.


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Patriots just selected a Kicker, and they are in need of QB. Maybe next round Jake.


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Here’s where he needs to go. Bucs, sit behind Brady.....oh well, not there either.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Here’s where he needs to go. Bucs, sit behind Brady.....oh well, not there either.


Actually that wouldn’t be so bad. Brady won’t play beyond his two year contract, and who better to learn from.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

Coltsgit Eason in the 4th. Fromm is having a tough one. Hopefully he's not still sitting in that chair for 5 days....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

I bet Fromm is reconsidering his decision to leave early right now.


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Buffalo Bills take Fromm, yikes!


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

I was wrong about round. Go get em Jake.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Congrats to Fromm making it to Buffalo, backing up Josh Allen.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 25, 2020)

He gonna freeze his tail off holding that clip board


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

Buffalo is a horrible place for Fromm. Cold weather won’t help his smaller hands gripping the ball and living up there just doesn’t seem right for him.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

Buffalo has an outdoor stadium.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 25, 2020)

Glad he got drafted but hate this for Fromm.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet Fromm is reconsidering his decision to leave early right now.


I bet. Whoever advised him to leave isn't to smart. Even if he makes the team he'll more than likely get a short contract making league minimum. So much for a million dollar pay day


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

I wonder if they have turkeys in buffalo


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I wonder if they have turkeys in buffalo



They don’t have many, but they actually sound just like his diaphragm calling, so it’s a good fit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Jake sounds like a happy camper to get a job in the NFL.  Good for him.



53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254166559754522630


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Jake sounds like a happy camper to get a job in the NFL.  Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like his mind is right!!

Look at the 2012 Draft. Russell Wilson was the 6th QB picked 


*Andrew Luck*. First round, 1st overall, Stanford, Colts. ...
Robert Griffin III. First round, 2nd overall, Baylor, Redskins. ...
Ryan Tannehill. First round, 8th overall, Texas A&M, Dolphins. ...
Brandon Weeden. ...
Brock Osweiler. ...
Russell Wilson. ...
Nick Foles. ...
Kirk Cousins


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I bet. Whoever advised him to leave isn't to smart. Even if he makes the team he'll more than likely get a short contract making league minimum. So much for a million dollar pay day


The play calling at UGA during 2019 is why I think he left.
With Todd Monken coming in I think Fromm should have stayed and played his Sr year. 

When you only really get to throw on 3rd down hard to impress the NFL!

Run, run, pass, punt!
I truly hope UGA has learned it’s lesson!
By what Kirby has hired and recruited I hope he has.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> The play calling at UGA during 2019 is why I think he left.
> With Todd Monken coming in I think Fromm should have stayed and played his Sr year.
> 
> When you only really get to throw on 3rd down hard to impress the NFL!
> ...


So what's the excu....... I mean reason he went in the 5th round?


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Jake sounds like a happy camper to get a job in the NFL.  Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly a humble guy just like Tebow & Tua!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> So what's the excu....... I mean reason he went in the 5th round?


His freshman or sophomore year I think he would have went 1st or 2nd, something was off in 2019. 

 Fromm took us to a National Championship his Freshman year and nearly won.
He won the East every year he played and barely lost to Alabama in his Sophomore year in the SEC Championship!
He played against one of the best QB’s I’ve watched in a long time Joe Burrow which no one was gonna stop!

The man can play ball and whether you like him or not, whether he makes it or he don’t UGA was a better team with Fromm that is why Eason & Fields transferred they knew he was not gonna be beat out.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> His freshman or sophomore year I think he would have went 1st or 2nd, something was off in 2019.
> 
> Fromm took us to a National Championship his Freshman year and nearly won.
> He won the East every year he played and barely lost to Alabama in his Sophomore year in the SEC Championship!
> ...


It not that I don't like him. From everything I've read or heard about him,he's a stand up guy. You dog fans put him up on a pedestal he didn't deserve. He was an average college quarterback. I really thought/think he'll do better in the pro ball. We'll see. You mentioned in another thread he'll make a good coach. I can see him being a QB coach at UGA in the future. That may be his true calling


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Sounds like his mind is right!!
> 
> Look at the 2012 Draft. Russell Wilson was the 6th QB picked
> 
> ...



Good points.  Appears he may have one of his better chances to eventually become a starter with the Bills.  Looking at the stats, QB Josh Allen has been sacked a bunch the last 2 seasons with their offensive line lacking to give enough protection & coaches still expecting more out of him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Truly a humble guy just like Tebow & Tua!



Yep, very honorable, high character traits most of us easily see.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> It not that I don't like him. From everything I've read or heard about him,he's a stand up guy. You dog fans put him up on a pedestal he didn't deserve. He was an average college quarterback. I really thought/think he'll do better in the pro ball. We'll see. You mentioned in another thread he'll make a good coach. I can see him being a QB coach at UGA in the future. That may be his true calling


When Fields takes y’all to 3 conference Championships and y’all play for a Natty let’s see what kinda pedestal y’all put him own!

According to y’all he is already Tom Brady, Joe Montana, Brett Favre, & Aaron Rodgers?

So let’s not talk about putting someone on a pedestal!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> When Fields takes y’all to 3 conference Championships and y’all play for a Natty let’s see what kinda pedestal y’all put him own!
> 
> According to y’all he is already Tom Brady, Joe Montana, Brett Favre, & Aaron Rodgers?
> 
> So let’s not talk about putting someone on a pedestal!


Fields has more in stats in 1 year than Fromm had in 3. Fields made it to the playoff in his first season to. With a new head coach. He'll only play one more year. It's pretty clear to college football fans NOT from Georgia that fields has a LOT more talent than Fromm.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Fields has more in stats in 1 year than Fromm had in 3. Fields made it to the playoff in his first season to. With a new head coach. He'll only play one more year. It's pretty clear to college football fans NOT from Georgia that fields has a LOT more talent than Fromm.



He does have talent but, he lacks something between the ear holes.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

duckyaker90 said:


> He does have talent but, he lacks something between the ear holes.


Does he?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Apr 25, 2020)

When he’s playing on my tv that’s what I see. Can’t speak for your tv, for all I know he’s wearing a bow on his head with a G on it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Fields has more in stats in 1 year than Fromm had in 3. Fields made it to the playoff in his first season to. With a new head coach. He'll only play one more year. It's pretty clear to college football fans NOT from Georgia that fields has a LOT more talent than Fromm.


Fromm took us to a National Championship his 1st (FRESHMAN) year!
Fields choked against Clemson in his Sophmore year!!

Fromm threw for over 8,200 yds in 3 years but Fields has more stats in 1 year than Fromm did in 3!

But UGA fans hold Fromm on a pedestal but tOSU don’t hold Fields on one??

NICE TRY!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

It’s hard not to like and hope for much sucess for Fromm.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I tried to tell y'all that but nobody would believe me


I said it first


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2020)

Defense and two NFL starting RB's took us to a NC. Fromm slid instead of running for a crucial first down and bounced it off a players helmet when the defense had us in control. Hard to blame them when they have to play two fresh, mobile QB's while playing bama.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 25, 2020)

5th round.  Wow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 26, 2020)

Well......Looks like @mguthrie was right all along.


----------



## cramer (Apr 26, 2020)

Good luck to Jake!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 26, 2020)

And the kid now has more money then all of you.


----------



## cramer (Apr 26, 2020)

Jake  will be motivated  as he has never been, given where he ended up in the draft. I wish him great success in the NFL on his way to eventually  be a great coach.
Eason ended up in a great situation . 
Cam Jr. will run up his stats at OSU.


----------



## srb (Apr 26, 2020)

Tough year in the draft for Qbs,Except for a couple ..


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats to Jake as he is likely drafted to back up Josh Allen, a 2018 draft pick. Allen showed class and called Jake to congratulate him vs Aaron Rogers throwing a tantrum for his team drafting another qb and he’s 36 and on the downward slope of his career.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m a fan of Fromm, but those of y’all bashing Fields are clueless and obviously haven’t watched him. Yes it’s a lot easier for him now that he may only see 2 or 3 defenses per year, but that doesn’t change the fact that the kid is a playmaker. Yes, Fromm is more talented between the ears, but Fields puts the rubber on the road. Fromm got dealt a bad hand this year, heck the whole team did. Our offensive coaching was junk. That doesn’t take away from the fact that Fields is a baller.


----------



## antharper (Apr 26, 2020)

2 or 3 defenses , who are they ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 26, 2020)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I’m a fan of Fromm, but those of y’all bashing Fields are clueless and obviously haven’t watched him. Yes it’s a lot easier for him now that he may only see 2 or 3 defenses per year, but that doesn’t change the fact that the kid is a playmaker. Yes, Fromm is more talented between the ears, but Fields puts the rubber on the road. Fromm got dealt a bad hand this year, heck the whole team did. Our offensive coaching was junk. That doesn’t take away from the fact that Fields is a baller.


I think that a lot of Dawg fans on here realize that and won't admit to it because it still stings


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I’m a fan of Fromm, but those of y’all bashing Fields are clueless and obviously haven’t watched him. Yes it’s a lot easier for him now that he may only see 2 or 3 defenses per year, but that doesn’t change the fact that the kid is a playmaker. Yes, Fromm is more talented between the ears, but Fields puts the rubber on the road. Fromm got dealt a bad hand this year, heck the whole team did. Our offensive coaching was junk. That doesn’t take away from the fact that Fields is a baller.


The only reason we say something about Fields is because they are always on here bashing Fromm or UGA!

I don't go on Ohio State, Florida, or Alabama's Forums and bash their team. Not saying they are not welcome here but I for one will not sit idly by and watch them bash UGA, I don't crawl or bow to anyone but Jesus! 

Justin Fields may go on to be the GOAT but until he does he has NOT accomplished what Fromm has! 
Like it or you don't that is the truth! 
Yes I know Fromm is not the only player on UGA but he was our QB!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 27, 2020)

^ well said by a DGD!
Thank you Rack.


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 27, 2020)

Sleeper is right cause sleeping in is  what he will be doing on Sunday in a couple of years


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2020)

when was this voted in as an "official" dawg forum?


----------



## James12 (Apr 27, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is that Florida State’s new mascot?



No sir - that would actually be a Crab.  A Crab is the newest mascot.  Last appearance it was seen sitting inside the Natty.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 27, 2020)

Jake Fromm State Farm may get to sell insurance sooner than later.  The Falcons should have taken him.


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 27, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Fields has more in stats in 1 year than Fromm had in 3. Fields made it to the playoff in his first season to. With a new head coach. He'll only play one more year. It's pretty clear to college football fans NOT from Georgia that fields has a LOT more talent than Fromm.


  if you have two eyes  that work you can obviously see Fields is the more talented qb.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 27, 2020)

James12 said:


> No sir - that would actually be a Crab.  A Crab is the newest mascot.  Last appearance it was seen sitting inside the Natty.


Ain’t seen him in a while huh?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the kid now has more money then all of you.


only 130k after paying the agent i heard on the radio..


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 27, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the kid now has more money then all of you.


What? He is getting 140k$ after taxes and paying his agent. He still has to make the team and negotiate a contract. 

As of right now, he has a ways to go to catch up to a LOT of folks here.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 27, 2020)

huntersluck said:


> if you have two eyes  that work you can obviously see Fields is the more talented qb.


So @Rackmaster must be blind as a bat. I knew there was something odd about that guy


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 27, 2020)

Jake was humbled when he found out what the NFL thought of him. I’m not saying that Jake is bad because he is not. He is a good QB if he has the right mix around him. I’m glad he got picked. I’m glad he is making money and if he plays his cards right he will go a long way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> So @Rackmaster must be blind as a bat. I knew there was something odd about that guy


I ain’t blind and never once did I say he wasn’t talented!

So I guess it is odd!


----------



## James12 (Apr 27, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ain’t seen him in a while huh?



Yea, just thankful it’s been less than 40 years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 27, 2020)

James12 said:


> Yea, just thankful it’s been less than 40 years.


It might as well be forty for the number of people that remember.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> What? He is getting 140k$ after taxes and paying his agent. He still has to make the team and negotiate a contract.
> 
> As of right now, he has a ways to go to catch up to a LOT of folks here.



His total value is a little over $2.9M with a signing bonus of $302,959


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 28, 2020)

I like to give the die hards a hard time but in all honesty I have no idea how Fromm will turn out in the pros.  My concerns with him in the pros is his arm strength  for down field throws and his ability to avoid the rush.  His accuracy on short and intermediate  throws and his mental game is there


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 28, 2020)

I have to admit I was surprised that he slipped that far because by all accounts he is a sharp guy with a good football mind and a proven winner.  I thought it was a bad idea for him to come out after such a lackluster year, and I guess the combination of that with a bad day at the combine really tanked him.  Whatever the case, he is a DGD and appears to be a fine young man.  I'm glad he is going to have the opportunity to prove himself, and I wish him all the best in his career and in life.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2020)

Total TD passes last 3 seasons Fromm has over 70 TD's, good for 3rd place in the NCAA.


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 28, 2020)

huntersluck said:


> I like to give the die hards a hard time but in all honesty I have no idea how Fromm will turn out in the pros.  My concerns with him in the pros is his arm strength  for down field throws and his ability to avoid the rush.  His accuracy on short and intermediate  throws and his mental game is there


Short and mid range throws have worked out okay for Brees and Brady. Peyton had a noodle for an arm when he won his second Super Bowl. Watching him throw was just pitiful before he retired.

I guess my point is offensive fit and surrounding cast mean a lot more than being able to heave it 80 yards.


----------



## cramer (Apr 28, 2020)

Throwback said:


> when was this voted in as an "official" dawg forum?


August 12, 2004


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 28, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> The only reason we say something about Fields is because they are always on here bashing Fromm or UGA!
> 
> I don't go on Ohio State, Florida, or Alabama's Forums and bash their team. Not saying they are not welcome here but I for one will not sit idly by and watch them bash UGA, I don't crawl or bow to anyone but Jesus!
> 
> ...



He will though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 28, 2020)

5 pages and counting due to the sting of St Fromm going late in draft.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> He will though.


Maybe he will, I don’t really care one way or the other!

I have done said tOSU was legit when they played Clemson, I just wish they would show the same respect about UGA & Fromm!
Nobody has ever said that Fromm was the next Brady or Brees but he is a good QB!

Nobody has giving Fromm credit for all he has accomplished at UGA “he just sux” is all they mainly say!

If Jamie Newman “wins the Heisman & wins a Natty ” they will still be on here saying he sux!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 28, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Maybe he will, I don’t really care one way or the other!
> 
> I have done said tOSU was legit when they played Clemson, I just wish they would show the same respect about UGA & Fromm!
> Nobody has ever said that Fromm was the next Brady or Brees but he is a good QB!
> ...



Guthrie tried to tell yall he was going late. Nobody listened..I wouldn't say he sucked but he sure fell off. Kudos for Fromm helping Uga get to a natty his freshman year


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Guthrie tried to tell yall he was going late. Nobody listened..I wouldn't say he sucked but he sure fell off. Kudos for Fromm helping Uga get to a natty his freshman year


Well as long as the Falcons didn’t get him....I’m good!

I wouldn’t wish that on any player!


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 28, 2020)

I have watched Fromm from high school to Georgia. He may not make it to the hall of fame in the pro game. But the kid is a winner and will achieve much success in life. We need more young men like him.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 29, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Short and mid range throws have worked out okay for Brees and Brady. Peyton has a noodle for an arm when he won his second Super Bowl. Watching him throw was just pitiful before he retired.
> 
> I guess my point is offensive fit and surrounding cast mean a lot more than being able to heave it 80 yards.



pretty much that's all you see, I'm willing to say, throwing  a 40 to 50 yard pass is not that often but I don't watch much NFL if


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> only 130k after paying the agent i heard on the radio..





TinKnocker said:


> What? He is getting 140k$ after taxes and paying his agent. He still has to make the team and negotiate a contract.
> 
> As of right now, he has a ways to go to catch up to a LOT of folks here.


He makes $2,739.73 a day... I don't think he has much to do to catch up to a lot of folks here..

https://www.celebworth.net/2019/02/how-much-money-does-jake-fromm-make.html?m=1


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He makes $2,739.73 a day... I don't think he has much to do to catch up to a lot of folks here..
> 
> https://www.celebworth.net/2019/02/how-much-money-does-jake-fromm-make.html?m=1


To much intelligence in that post for the Fromm haters!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ll just leave this here......


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ll just leave this here......View attachment 1014699




I have been reading that this picture has been making BAMA fans mad now that he is at the G???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I have been reading that this picture has been making BAMA fans mad now that he is at the G???
> 
> View attachment 1014811



Not at all....come on September.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 30, 2020)

@Rackmaster, how do you or other DAWGs feel about that UGA logo on a poster listing players from other teams, not a UGA accomplishment.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> @Rackmaster, how do you or other DAWGs feel about that UGA logo on a poster listing players from other teams, not a UGA accomplishment.



I bet those players aren't happy about it.

Much like when Jimbo put Jalen Ramsey on a Texas A&M poster.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> @Rackmaster, how do you or other DAWGs feel about that UGA logo on a poster listing players from other teams, not a UGA accomplishment.


Doesn’t really matter about the past now we got him!
Heisman Winner, Alabama’s Coach, Coley GONE....Life is GOOD!!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 3, 2020)

With a ferocious D its on Monk to develop a more dynamic offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> With a ferocious D its on Monk to develop a more dynamic offense.


If he don’t we ALL know Kirby is the problem!
I hope Newman slangs that ball!


----------



## tgc (May 9, 2020)

Jake Who? I remember one with the last name of Bentley but he wasn’t very good.


----------

